# JBL ON STAGE III - mains power issue



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

i have a JBL ON STAGE III ipod dock. i noticed that after a while when its ON (plugged in the mains) the rear of the unit get hot and the ipod starts to cut in and out of the music...
when using it with batteries its fine. any suggestions on how to fix this? there is no damage to the charger


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Does the unit fail at all volume levels?

If it was on my bench, I would first look at the power regulation circuits; specifically, whatever is nearest the "hot spot". Best guess: a voltage regulator is failing under load and cutting out, or is producing an overvoltage and causing other component(s) to overheat and fail.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

yep fails at all levels...not sure 'what is the cause'...
are the any test i can run and can it be fixed?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If it fails at all volume levels, that most likely eliminates the amplifier circuits as cause, and points to power supply. To say any more than that would be entirely guesswork. See above.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

so stick to batteries then, i guess?


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

started playing up again....sound cuts in and out...replaced the batteries and its fine. definately a power issue, right? would it be easy to fix?


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

any suggestions?


----------

